# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  My 2 budgett's Todpoles ~~~!!!

## Iragil

The Senior keepers in my country had bred some species of frogs, i guess the Budgett's tadpoles could be easy to raise

so i bought 2 from them
these 2 babies have became frogs in 2 weeks 

they had 4 limbs when they came


How funny they look like  


about 1 weeks , they started to change


what an amazing process!


so cute!

little boy wants to bite me

----------


## Tyler

Thats awesome i want one of these guys!

----------


## DC101

Haha, i love the pictures! Especially the one that you said he want to bite you. Look at the smile!

Well done!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Budgett's are semi aquatic to full aquatic. Do you just keep them on the filter medium?

----------


## Iragil

> Budgett's are semi aquatic to full aquatic. Do you just keep them on the filter medium?


no, i didn't, i just took them outside to photo some pics
they live in full aquatic~ :Big Grin:

----------


## Brett

Dude. Those are incredible! I would kill for a chance to keep Budgett tadpoles! Not literally, of course, but you get the idea. :P

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> no, i didn't, i just took them outside to photo some pics
> they live in full aquatic~


Cool. I was just wondering. They're very nice. You've done well. :Smile:

----------


## Ra

I very rarely see mine come up onto any kind of landing surface more than just putting his hands on something and peeking out from the water. 

 Scratch that, I've never seen him/her come out of the water, yet. Nevertheless, I placed a large flat stone in there and a floating peice of wood for him to climb up onto, if it ever wants to.

 Do you house them together? you should probably seperate them before one tries to put the other one in its mouth.

----------


## Froggiefressh

Beautiful frogs you did a great job raising them. I love the pictures the 6th picture down is adorable  :Smile:

----------

